# how to make custom fenders



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

i have always wanted to make some custom fenders but i never could figure out how to do it i have seen some people use metal and some people use fiberglass. say i was to buy me some fenders from the bike shop what size of metal would i have to use to be able to weld to the fenders and if i wanted to make some fiberglass fenders. how would i do so of doing this. also one last thing when making custom fenders doesnt the fender brace rub on the fenders real tight and either bend or crack your fiberglass i was planning on using flat twisted fender braces any help woujld be great.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok the best way is to use metal i think because if your not good with fiberglass then if you fuck up its just gonna be a mess i use some thin mild steel or stainless they botha re good i draw out a design first then plasma cut it out then tig weld to the outside of the fender and grind and clean up then bondo as for braces i make sure the design wont interfere with it if so then i incorporate the braces into the design for a more custom look


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

cool. so what size of gauge are u guessing i use for the steel? and i am somewhat good with fiberglass enought not to mess up real bad with.


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

you can make them with wood and fiberglass also
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=fender&st=340


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

c'mon there has got to be more people than this that have made custom fenders.


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i can make some for u pm me


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sneak_@Jan 31 2007, 06:39 AM~7136165
> *you can make them with wood and fiberglass also
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=fender&st=340
> *


thatz sweet i neva even thought about usein wood


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i make them for 80 a set any design out of metal


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

koo how custom can ya'll make them?????? cuz for 80$ thart aint bad price but see i don't know how much custom fenders go by and i dont want to get screwed over or nothing know what i mean


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

80 is a decent price considering ozzy lowrider use to sell full fiberglass ones but they was do it yourself cutting wich can be bad for someone who is not good with a dremel mine are all metal your design or mine


----------

